# Buying a General Jetter



## FrankfromPhilly (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm getting ready to buy a Jetter. Lookin' at a General J-3055. Anybody got any opinions on this? Or should I go for the J-3080?
We landed some drain Maintenance work at a hospital and they have 6", 8", 10" & 12" sewers outside. Some have grease issues and others have root issues. Most are old Terra Cotta. Some have cleanout-fitting access and some have Manhole access.
We already use a J-1450 inside on the 3" and 4" drains but have a tuff time gettin' the hardened grease out and still have to run a cutter in with a cable to cut it.... Unless I'm doin' sumthin' wrong, which could very well be the case since I ain't no Jetter expert, yet...

I see a number of different Jetter Manufacturers on the internet and am now thoroughly confused as to who to buy from...

I appreciate any professional opinions. Hey, I know the old saying, "Opinions are like A-holes, everybody has one and they all stink", is quite accurate, but nevertheless, I know there's still gotta be some good experience talkin' on this board. 

------FfP


----------



## FrankfromPhilly (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm getting ready to buy a Jetter. Lookin' at a General J-3055. Anybody got any opinions on this? Or should I go for the J-3080?
We landed some drain Maintenance work at a hospital and they have 6", 8", 10" & 12" sewers outside. Some have grease issues and others have root issues. Most are old Terra Cotta. Some have cleanout-fitting access and some have Manhole access.
We already use a J-1450 inside on the 3" and 4" drains but have a tuff time gettin' the hardened grease out and still have to run a cutter in with a cable to cut it.... Unless I'm doin' sumthin' wrong, which could very well be the case since I ain't no Jetter expert, yet...

I see a number of different Jetter Manufacturers on the internet and am now thoroughly confused as to who to buy from...

I appreciate any professional opinions. Hey, I know the old saying, "Opinions are like A-holes, everybody has one and they all stink", is quite accurate, but nevertheless, I know there's still gotta be some good experience talkin' on this board. 

------FfP


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

FrankfromPhilly said:


> I'm getting ready to buy a Jetter. Lookin' at a General J-3055. Anybody got any opinions on this? Or should I go for the J-3080?
> We landed some drain Maintenance work at a hospital and they have 6", 8", 10" & 12" sewers outside. Some have grease issues and others have root issues. Most are old Terra Cotta. Some have cleanout-fitting access and some have Manhole access.
> We already use a J-1450 inside on the 3" and 4" drains but have a tuff time gettin' the hardened grease out and still have to run a cutter in with a cable to cut it.... Unless I'm doin' sumthin' wrong, which could very well be the case since I ain't no Jetter expert, yet...
> 
> ...


We have a general jet, not sure the model but it does well enough to get us by for 3" and 4" lines. If memory serves me right it's a 2900, don't quote me on that. The only issues we have has been the water shutoff valve on the jet is constantly breaking and the holes in the head can get clogged pretty easy, annoying because you have to pull it out, clean them then run it again. That could be a problem with a lot of jets, only have experience with this one.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Whoops..


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I have a j-3000 and a cheap one ( amazing machinery)...have had no abnormal situations with the j-3000.


----------



## FrankfromPhilly (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks 504. I see that General does make a 2900 model. 
The J-3055 is a bit bigger and is supposed to be able to do up to ten inch lines. At least I _think_ that's what the salesman said...:icon_confused:


----------



## FrankfromPhilly (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks SA. I've been getting all good reviews on the General stuff. 
What's the biggest pipe you've cleaned with your machine?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

If you can wait a bit till their strike is over, you might be able to save some coin. they remodeled most of their lineup so any supply houses would be stuck with last years model.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have a J3000 for over 10 years. It has done a great job in 3" to 8" lines for us. The J-3050 will make you very happy. The J3080 does 8GPM which will do a better job in the 6" to 10" lines. You don't want to much GPM for the 3 and 4" lines, it can make a huge mess.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

You don't need to buy an overpriced cart jetter your only paying for the name. We run a 13 HP Honda 3,500 psi @ 4 gpm pressure washer same as a Cart jetter just thousands less and use AquaMole tips milled to out machines specks. I was looking at a cart jetter myself glad I went this way save thousands and I leave it in my van and use jump hoses and a portable hose reel Works great our service area is small and it can handle up to 6 inch pipe no problem. :thumbsup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I see you are collecting your electric rebate.... :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I see you are collecting your electric rebate.... :thumbup::laughing:


 :laughing: That's funny Red I was thinking the same thing every minute I was there.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

FrankfromPhilly said:


> Thanks SA. I've been getting all good reviews on the General stuff.
> What's the biggest pipe you've cleaned with your machine?


6"...my son uses the j3000 and I use the cheapo Honda like Unclog and it works fine also...no foot pedal though....I dont know if it would do very well for over 6 inch though...

to be clear...I like my cheapo and next time also would opt to save the $1000 plus....the general is nice though and has a gauge and sturdy cart...starts well in Florida.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

stillaround said:


> 6"...my son uses the j3000 and I use the cheapo Honda like Unclog and it works fine also...no foot pedal though....I dont know if it would do very well for over 6 inch though...
> 
> to be clear...I like my cheapo and next time also would opt to save the $1000 plus....the general is nice though and has a gauge and sturdy cart...starts well in Florida.


The job pictures were a 6 inch SDR 35 troft drain full of sand and oil no problem pulling the sand and oil back for the Vactor to suck it up. If some one is looking for something small this is the way to go rather than spending Thousands on a cart jetter. 8 inch or larger just spend the money on a harben or USjet.


----------



## FrankfromPhilly (Jun 12, 2011)

I know General was on strike. Are you sayin' Ridgid is on strike too?


----------



## FrankfromPhilly (Jun 12, 2011)

Sounds like a Damn good idea UnC, where do I look to buy the Aquamole tips and the portable hose reel? And what brand pressure washer?

I'm so dawggone busy lately tho, I don't know if I got time to make sumthin' up myself. They gave me the go-ahead, and want the sewers jetted as soon as I can do it, and I can probbly cover a big part of the cost of the jetter in the contract... So it might be better for me to buy a package ready to go...


----------



## FrankfromPhilly (Jun 12, 2011)

Can you take it off the van? We can't leave it on due to the other work we have.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Thread merge....


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Airgap said:


> Thread merge....


So that's what happened, I got real confused real quick about posts that weren't there last night...


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

FrankfromPhilly said:


> Can you take it off the van? We can't leave it on due to the other work we have.


Yes it can come off the van. Hose reel from watercannon.com aquamole tips from aquamole.com 1/4 inch jet hose from draincablesdirect.com I scored my pressure washer off Craigslist. You can also buy the pressure washer from watercannon.


----------



## FrankfromPhilly (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks UnC, I'll look into it.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

There are a lot of places to buy jetters and/or pressure washers that can be converted to jetters for reasonable prices.

www.watercannon.com
www.amazingmachinery.com
www.envirospec.com
www.ultimatewasher.com

If you want to get a few more bells and whistles and a very high quality constructed unit, honestly I would look to Jetters Northwest. In my opinion they probably build some of the nicest carts out there and our experience with them has been great. They make cart units from 4 gpm @ 4K up to like 8.5 gpm @ 4K. We have one of their large trailers and a 4 gpm cart and both appear to be very well built.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

If you have a northern tool and equipment by you get there northstar 13 hp honda with 4k cat pump pressure washer. Cost you 1200 bucks. Then get a unloader valve, pressure guage, and cobra hose, and cox reel. Probably cost you 2500 with nozzles


----------



## Mark7 (Dec 21, 2010)

UnclogNH said:


> Yes it can come off the van. Hose reel from watercannon.com aquamole tips from aquamole.com 1/4 inch jet hose from draincablesdirect.com I scored my pressure washer off Craigslist. You can also buy the pressure washer from watercannon.


What length of hose are you able to run with this?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Mark7 said:


> What length of hose are you able to run with this?


150 feet of 1/4 jet hose on portable hose reel 100 feet of 3/8 jumper hose most of my sewers are 75 feet
We also carry 150 feet of commercial grade garden hose


----------



## Mark7 (Dec 21, 2010)

UnclogNH said:


> You don't need to buy an overpriced cart jetter your only paying for the name. We run a 13 HP Honda 3,500 psi @ 4 gpm pressure washer same as a Cart jetter just thousands less and use AquaMole tips milled to out machines specks. I was looking at a cart jetter myself glad I went this way save thousands and I leave it in my van and use jump hoses and a portable hose reel Works great our service area is small and it can handle up to 6 inch pipe no problem. :thumbsup:
> 
> Kudos. Your set up is well thought out.


----------



## KCJAKE (Jun 17, 2011)

Frank, have you considered looking at the Spartan jetters? The gas-powered model 727 works awesome for 4" lines with grease, soap scum, and sludge. They also have some sweet trailer jetters to choose from - is overall cost a issue with you?


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

FrankfromPhilly said:


> I'm getting ready to buy a Jetter. Lookin' at a General J-3055. Anybody got any opinions on this? Or should I go for the J-3080?
> We landed some drain Maintenance work at a hospital and they have 6", 8", 10" & 12" sewers outside. Some have grease issues and others have root issues. Most are old Terra Cotta. Some have cleanout-fitting access and some have Manhole access.
> We already use a J-1450 inside on the 3" and 4" drains but have a tuff time gettin' the hardened grease out and still have to run a cutter in with a cable to cut it.... Unless I'm doin' sumthin' wrong, which could very well be the case since I ain't no Jetter expert, yet...
> 
> ...


 You need flow aka GPM. A small 3gpm x 4000 psi can kind of, in a pinch, clear a 6 inch line. Anything bigger you need a trailer or something atleast 10 gpm x 3000 psi min to clean the larger lines.

Keep in mind WHO your client is and have a back up plan aka know somebody with a big trailer jet to call if there is a problem.

We do most of out drain cleaning with a jet and as a rule, anything over 6 inch is our trailer jet with big power.


----------

